# Having Front Suspension Lock-Out On



## frazier193 (Jun 28, 2007)

I just bought a Specialized Rockhopper. The first night I bought it, I took it for a quick ride around my neighborhood, and I turned the lock-out on the suspension on, making the fork essentially rigid. Well, I just took it out on my first trail ride, and I forgot to unlock the suspension, so I rode it with the rigid fork. It was anything crazy, probably 2-3 miles of trails total, no jumps, or anything crazy, just windy and a decently bumpy; I was going somewhat slow for a majority of it. Anyway, I was wondering if this could cause any damage to the bike?


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Nothing to worry about. The lockout mechanism on the Dart 3 is designed to give under pressure to prevent any damage to the fork. You'll notice that even with the fork locked out, there's still a little give to the fork.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

generally lock outs are used for long climbs, enabling you to put all your energy into pedaling and not suspension flex. Once you get used to the suspension you will be able to use it to pop and hop on to and over things, you can also use it to your advantage when going through dips , you can pump it when hitting the bottom of the dip and it will pop you out. Dont be too quick to use the lock out


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Lock outs are useless in my opinion unless they're ETA.


----------



## 738 (Jul 17, 2007)

I think my brother had my dart3 locked one day while noodling around on my bike and broke the fork banging around on curbs. Either way it did break, and that's the only major trauma I can think the fork may have experienced.

Not sure though, I never diagnosed the problem, just ditched the thing for a rigid fork.


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

yeah, i have a pike team coil uturn, 1st day i had my bike, 1st day with lockout. i forgot to open it and took a jump, the fork barely gave when i was expecting it to, and threw me waay off course, that was 3 years and about 5000 kms ago. 0 problems since.


----------



## Mentality (Nov 15, 2012)

blahwtf? said:


> yeah, i have a pike team coil uturn, 1st day i had my bike, 1st day with lockout. i forgot to open it and took a jump, the fork barely gave when i was expecting it to, and threw me waay off course, that was 3 years and about 5000 kms ago. 0 problems since.


I have a lockout on my folks but cannot really observe any difference when it is on or off. I bought the bike second hand and wonder if any tuning is required over time. Same with the preload I have tried to adjust this and can feel no difference either way.

Any advice would be appreciated.

I appreciate this thread is some years old, I came across it on a google search.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

You can break the mechanism. Most people never use it. If the fork works and doesn't leak, you're fine.


----------



## Mentality (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah the fork works fine and there is suspension there, I just ride on the road so would have liked to have the suspension off or at least much stiffer.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Mentality said:


> Yeah the fork works fine and there is suspension there, I just ride on the road so would have liked to have the suspension off or at least much stiffer.


Both symptoms make it sound like you've lost a lot/all of the fluid in the fork damper.

-S


----------



## Mentality (Nov 15, 2012)

shibiwan said:


> Both symptoms make it sound like you've lost a lot/all of the fluid in the fork damper.
> 
> -S


I see, it is a 2007 model and second hand to me only recently so this would make perfect sense actually. Since I have no clue what I am doing with it I will take it to a bike shop and have them take a look. I am assuming no fluid - potential damage?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Mentality said:


> I see, it is a 2007 model and second hand to me only recently so this would make perfect sense actually. Since I have no clue what I am doing with it I will take it to a bike shop and have them take a look. I am assuming no fluid - potential damage?


Potentially there could be damage, but it's probably just as likely that it's mostly fine. Your bike shop will should be able to tell you once they get it apart.


----------



## Mentality (Nov 15, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> Potentially there could be damage, but it's probably just as likely that it's mostly fine. Your bike shop will should be able to tell you once they get it apart.


Thank you all for your help. Much appreciated


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

What fork do you have? The answers are different by make and model...


----------



## Mentality (Nov 15, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> What fork do you have? The answers are different by make and model...


Rock Shox Tora (302SL 006 RS)


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Mentality said:


> Rock Shox Tora (302SL 006 RS)


Here you go - every technical manual about the RS Tora

Service Resources - RockShox | SRAM

If you're competent with a wrench, the work isn't hard at all. Just a tad messy. 

-S


----------



## Mentality (Nov 15, 2012)

shibiwan said:


> Here you go - every technical manual about the RS Tora
> 
> If you're competent with a wrench, the work isn't hard at all.
> 
> -S


Excellent and I am mildly competent. I don't mind getting stuck in. My bike shop is round the corner should I have any problems with the process. Will take a look the middle of next week I get married on Saturday so have much to do.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Mentality said:


> Excellent and I am mildly competent. I don't mind getting stuck in. My bike shop is round the corner should I have any problems with the process. Will take a look the middle of next week I get married on Saturday so have much to do.


Congrats on the ball and chain! I've been in the same boat for 12 years. LOL

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mentality (Nov 15, 2012)

shibiwan said:


> Congrats on the ball and chain! I've been in the same boat for 12 years. LOL
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Haha thanks kindly!


----------

